# Mushrooms growing in my carpet! Fault of leaking sunroof?



## tyler82 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a 2004 GTI 1.8t which is covered under the sunroof drain recall. During the raining season, there are literally MUSHROOMS growing in the carpet on the passenger side, there is water build up in the cabin which I can hear swooshing around when I turn, and thick mold growing under the spare tire well in the rear. Also, the interior window are covered in thick condensation and I have to take a towel to wipe down the inside of the windshield so I can see out. 
VW said that if it is the fault of the sunroof drain problem they will replace my carpets for free. How would they even determine that? Is it a possibility that the carpets are ruined from the sunroof drain problem?


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

go into the dealer and complain about it...all they would do is take pictures of the damage...and try to push it through...they want to make money...even if it comes out of VW's pocket. worst that caN happen is vw doesn't wanna buy it...they actually might try to turn it around and give you the estimate.

if your S9 isn't performed and the drain tubes get clogged it could absolutely cause all the damage you have described...once the drain tray on the sunroof tube fills up the water is going to leak into the headliner and in your case it looks like is just got worse from there.


----------



## tyler82 (Dec 12, 2009)

Apparently VW is going to be replacing all of the carpets and affected interiors. What a mess! At least I'll be able to smell that new car smell again


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

keep that new interior fresh!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VW Jenno (Jan 19, 2011)

pictures?? im curious to see how mushrooms growing out the carpet looks like!


----------



## tyler82 (Dec 12, 2009)

VW Jenno said:


> pictures?? im curious to see how mushrooms growing out the carpet looks like!


Sorry my car's already in the service center. They were white circular mushrooms with very hard almost calcium like caps. I didn't even know mushrooms could grow on synthetic materials.


----------



## jcasnerpc (Apr 2, 2009)

You'd be amazed where things can grow...had an 84 blazer that had a window and door seal leaking...cousin shucked corn in the backseat, i finally ripped the stalks out at 4 inches tall


----------



## tyler82 (Dec 12, 2009)

So freakin' VW only replaces the front drains and wants $300 to replace the rear drains, does this make sense to anybody?? Looks like I'll be replacing them myself this weekend :banghead:


----------



## Derrick A (May 21, 2009)

tyler82 said:


> I have a 2004 GTI 1.8t which is covered under the sunroof drain recall. During the raining season, there are literally MUSHROOMS growing in the carpet on the passenger side, there is water build up in the cabin which I can hear swooshing around when I turn, and thick mold growing under the spare tire well in the rear. Also, the interior window are covered in thick condensation and I have to take a towel to wipe down the inside of the windshield so I can see out.
> VW said that if it is the fault of the sunroof drain problem they will replace my carpets for free. How would they even determine that? Is it a possibility that the carpets are ruined from the sunroof drain problem?



haha damn man.


----------



## tyler82 (Dec 12, 2009)

Got my car back today- I am very impressed with brand new carpets for the entire cabin and new floor mats. Getting into the car with plastic over the new carpets as well as a freshly washed and detailed vehicle is like having a new car- sweet!


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

tyler82 said:


> So freakin' VW only replaces the front drains and wants $300 to replace the rear drains, does this make sense to anybody?? Looks like I'll be replacing them myself this weekend :banghead:


The front drains are gonna do the most damage...since they did the front ones (probably "goodwill" if not warrenty or during recall) if they did the headliner then they just can't spend any more money on your car...its up to the service manager whether or not they sell it to you or try to pay for it... if you get up dated tubes they won't be long enough and you need to run them like normal and just remove the gromet out of the body so the water can get out(talking about rear tubes.


----------



## tyler82 (Dec 12, 2009)

mk5RABt said:


> The front drains are gonna do the most damage...since they did the front ones (probably "goodwill" if not warrenty or during recall) if they did the headliner then they just can't spend any more money on your car...its up to the service manager whether or not they sell it to you or try to pay for it... if you get up dated tubes they won't be long enough and you need to run them like normal and just remove the gromet out of the body so the water can get out(talking about rear tubes.


 Is there still a chance that my carpets can be ruined again if it rains and I have not yet replaced my rear drains?


----------

